# Coding Air Conditioning.



## nabego (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi, I've coded this:
Aktiv 3002 MEMORY_OFF IHKA Air Conditioning nicht_aktiv will remember if 'Off' or 'On' from previous shutdown.
3003 MEMORY IHKA Umluft aktiv Remember nicht_aktiv Air Re-Circulation Setting from previous shutdown.
But now it leaves me totally off the air conditioning.
you know why?


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

nabego said:


> Hi, I've coded this:
> Aktiv 3002 MEMORY_OFF IHKA Air Conditioning nicht_aktiv will remember if 'Off' or 'On' from previous shutdown.
> 3003 MEMORY IHKA Umluft aktiv Remember nicht_aktiv Air Re-Circulation Setting from previous shutdown.
> But now it leaves me totally off the air conditioning.
> you know why?


My english is limited  i not understand.
ihk now not work? if panel allways on, and not is possible off, try to disable protection of compresor, with istad


----------



## LittleBlackHawk (Jun 26, 2015)

i have the same issue. After coding these two functions to aktive, my Air condition always off when i start my car. i suspect that bmw has changed their software behavior from a certain date build cars. mine is 2014 May. 

However i have read somewhere that people brought their cars to the dealer and updated the software and the air condition would remember the last state before they turn off the car. so there must be other ways to code the air condition to remember to previous state.

Anyone know the new coding method here?


----------



## Gradius (Jan 2, 2016)

Only code 1 of them:

On F10:
IHK module: 3000 IHKA_Codierdaten > OFF_MEMORY > aktiv / werte=01 (A/C to remember to stay off when you powered it off last time you turn off the car key). default: nicht_aktiv / werte=00

On F15:
IHKA module: 3000 IHKA_Codierdaten > OFF_MEMORY > aktiv (AC will remember if ***8216;Off***8217; or ***8216;On***8217; from previous shutdown). default: nicht_aktiv

On F30:
IHKA > 3002 > OFF_MEMORY > aktiv (HVAC will remember to stay off if set to off before car shutdown.) Default: nicht_aktiv


----------



## f20 (Nov 18, 2016)

Can't turn off a/c since I coded this... even when I put back the initial value


----------

